# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Si të ndryshoj fjalëkalimin dhe adresën!

## ClaY_MorE

*Përmbajtja e temës!*

1. Mund të ndryshoj fjalëkalimin dhe adresën e postës elektronike?
2. Mund të vendos çfarëdolloj adrese?
3. Si të ndryshoj adresën e postës elektronike të llogarisë sime?
4. Verifikoni vlefshmërinë e adresës së re që keni vendosur?
5. Lidhja nuk është funskionale, si të veproj?
6. Si të ndryshoj fjalëkalimin e llogarisë sime?

Lexoni udhëzimet e treguara në këtë temë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Mund të ndryshoj fjalëkalimin dhe adresën e postës elektronike me të cilët jam regjistruar në forum?*

Po, nëse dëshironi Ju mund të ndryshoni adresën e postës elektronike (e-mail) dhe fjalëkalimin e llogarisë suaj.


*Mund të vendos çfarëdolloj adrese?*

Mjafton që adresa që ju kërkoni të vendosni të jetë e vlefshme, pas ndryshimit të adresës duhet të shkoni tek adresa e re dhe të kryeni verifikimin e ndryshimit të saj. Ju nuk mund të postoni, dërgoni mesazhe private, etj. pa bërë më parë konfirmimin e saj. Vendosja e një adresë të pavlefshme do të sjellë bllokimin e llogarisë suaj.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të ndryshoj adresën e postës elektronike të llogarisë sime?*

*1 - Paneli juaj*
Së pari duhet të shkoni tek *Paneli juaj*!
*2 - Fjalëkalimi dhe e-mail* 
Në kolonën e krahut të majtë do të gjeni *Fjalëkalimi dhe e-mail*. Shtypni aty dhe forumi do ju ridrejtoheni në një faqe të re, ku do të keni mundësi ta ndërroni atë.
*3 - Shkruani fjalëkalimin aktual*
Është e detyrueshme të shkruani fjalëkalimin tuaj aktual për të vazhduar më tej.
*4 - Shkruani adresën e re*
Shkruani tek kutia adresën që keni vendosur të përdorni për llogarinë tuaj në forum. _Mos harroni që adresa duhet të jetë e vlefshme._
*5 - Ri-shkruani adresën e re*
Shkruani edhe njëherë adresën për të shmangur ndonjë problem që mund të krijohet nga ngatërrimi i karaktereve. Adresat duhet të jenë të njëjta në të dyja kutitë.
*6 - Ruaj ndryshimet*
Shtypni mbi butonin *Ruaj ndryshimet* për të përfunduar procedurën e ndryshimit të adresës së postës suaj elektronike, në të kundërt nuk do të ruhet asgjë.

Për më tepër shikoni imazhin e mëposhtëm.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Verifikoni vlefshmërinë e adresës së re që keni vendosur?*

Pasi të keni ndryshuar adresën e postës suaj elektronike (e-mail), duhet patjetër të verifikoni vlefshmërinë e saj. Kodi është dërguar me mesazh elektronik tek adresa juaj e re, mjafton të shtypni mbi lidhjen për të përfunduar verifikimin *numri 1*.


*Lidhja nuk është funskionale, si të veproj?*

Nëse lidhja nuk është funksionale ju duhet të shkoni tek kjo faqe: *Aktivizoni llogarinë tuaj** numri 2* dhe të vendosni emrin tuaj të anëtarësimit si edhe kodin e aktivizimit *numri 3*.


Shikoni imazhin e mëposhtëm!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Si të ndryshoj fjalëkalimin e llogarisë sime?*

*1 - Paneli juaj*
Së pari duhet të shkoni tek *Paneli juaj*!
*2 - Fjalëkalimi dhe e-mail* 
Në kolonën e krahut të majtë do të gjeni *Fjalëkalimi dhe e-mail*. Shtypni aty dhe forumi do ju ridrejtoheni në një faqe të re, ku do të keni mundësi ta ndërroni atë.
*3 - Shkruani fjalëkalimin aktual*
Është e detyrueshme të shkruani fjalëkalimin aktual nëse dëshironi ta ndërroni atë. _Ju nuk mund të ndërroni fjalëkalimin nëse nuk shkruani më parë fjalëkalimin aktual._
*4 - Shkruani fjalëkalimin e ri*
Poshtë kutisë ku kërkohet të shkruani fjalëkalimin aktual, do të gjeni një kuti tjetër ku do të shkruani fjalëkalimin e ri. Shkruani tek kutia fjalëkalimin që keni vendosur të përdorni në forum.
*5 - Ri-shkruani fjalëkalimin e ri*
Kërkohet të shkruani edhe njëherë fjalëkalimin për të shmangur ndonjë problem që mund të krijohet nga ngatërrimi i karaktereve. Ri-shkruajeni edhe njëherë fjalëkalimin të njëjtë me fjalëkalimin që keni shkruar më sipër.
*6 - Ruaj ndryshimet*
Shtypni mbi butonin *Ruaj ndryshimet* për të përfunduar procedurën e ndryshimit të fjalëkalimit, në të kundërt nuk do të ruhet asgjë.

Për më tepër shikoni imazhin e mëposhtëm.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

*Lexoni me kujdes udhëzimet e mësipërme dhe do ta keni mjaft të thjeshtë të ndërroni si fjalëkalimin po ashtu edhe adresën e postës suaj elektronike që keni dhënë gjatë regjistrimit të llogarisë suaj në Forumin Shqiptar!

Gjithsesi, nëse keni probleme mos hezitoni të kontaktoni me stafin e forumit.


Gjithë të mirat!*

----------

